# Help with status bar and smali



## dapbmonkey4u (Jul 15, 2011)

I need help/guidance to change the color of the clock text in the status bar. I know that many of the colors are controlled by XMLs, but from the research I have done so far is that the smali files need to be modified. I would like to know how to change the text color from white to black, or anyother color for that matter.

I am running Gingeritis 1.2


----------

